# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  ARCHOS 90 NEON TABLET

## christ9

Γεια σας.Δεν ξερω αν βρισκομαι στην σωστη κατηγορια.Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν καποιος εχει το tablet Archos 90 neon.Μου  εχει σπασει η οθονη αφης και ο κωδικος που υπαρχει στην καλωδιοταινια δεν διακρινεται καθαρα για να  παραγγειλω αλλη. Μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει παρακαλω?

----------


## jakektm

φιλε μου καλως ηρθες!!

θελω να παρατηρησεις 2 διαφορες. αλλο η οθονη αφης, αλλο η οθονη lcd.

εχεις και απο τις 2 στο ταμπλετ σου, αλλα πρεπει να ξεχωρισεις αν εχει σπασει μονο η οθονη αφης, η/και οι 2 οθονες. 

μπορεις να ανεβασεις και φωτο να σου πουμε τι ακριβως εχει συμβει σε εσενα.

----------


## christ9

> φιλε μου καλως ηρθες!!
> 
> θελω να παρατηρησεις 2 διαφορες. αλλο η οθονη αφης, αλλο η οθονη lcd.
> 
> εχεις και απο τις 2 στο ταμπλετ σου, αλλα πρεπει να ξεχωρισεις αν εχει σπασει μονο η οθονη αφης, η/και οι 2 οθονες. 
> 
> μπορεις να ανεβασεις και φωτο να σου πουμε τι ακριβως εχει συμβει σε εσενα.


φιλε σ'ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον.ειναι η οθονη αφης.την εχω αφαιρεσει.η lcd ειναι ενταξει

----------


## jakektm

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Digitize...item20eaa2631f

----------


## christ9

ευχαριστω φιλε να εισαι καλα.θα την παραγγειλω.

----------

